# Wordstoasong's Journal



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Starting a journal here, sorry if not updated. I can't even update my LJ on time, lol!

Horses I work with:
Charity, 5 y/o OTTB -Reschooling
Kelly, 13 y/o OTTB -Lesson horse


----------

